# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  probleme d'insertion d'un champ fichier joint ( base64bi )

## bakabdel

lorsque j'essaie de publier un formuler cre en infopath et qui contient un champs fichier joint, ce champ me pose une erreur, qui s'affiche comme suite:

The selected field cannot be promoted because its datatype is not supported: base64binary

Quelq'un a une ide?

merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Tu as du essay de l'utiliser en tant que mta-donnes du formulaire.
Il te parle de champ promu.

Cordialement.

----------


## bakabdel

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as du essay de l'utiliser en tant que mta-donnes du formulaire.
> Il te parle de champ promu.
> 
> Cordialement.


J'ai pas assez compris, et donc que ce que je doit faire pour resoudre le problme?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Tu es en infopath 2003 ou 2007?

Si tu es en 2007, il faut que tu ailles dans "Outils/Options du formulaire puis Promotion de proprits". Et la tu regardes si tu n'as pas mis ton champ pice jointe dans les proprits promu.
Sinon tu peux envoyer ton template en pice jointe et je jetterai un coup d'oeil d'ici la fin de la journe.

Cordialement.

----------


## bakabdel

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu es en infopath 2003 ou 2007?
> 
> Si tu es en 2007, il faut que tu ailles dans "Outils/Options du formulaire puis Promotion de proprits". Et la tu regardes si tu n'as pas mis ton champ pice jointe dans les proprits promu.
> Sinon tu peux envoyer ton template en pice jointe et je jetterai un coup d'oeil d'ici la fin de la journe.
> 
> Cordialement.


merci; oui je travail avec InfoPth 2007; mais encore a marche pas avec votre proposition, le mme message s'affiche:

The selected field cannot be promoted because its datatype is not supported: base64binary

 il s'agit d'un simple formulaire avec un champs contenant le controle: piece joint.

merci encore

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Il me faudrait le template xsn plutot en non pas l'instance xml...

Cordialement

----------


## bakabdel

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il me faudrait le template xsn plutot en non pas l'instance xml...
> 
> Cordialement


j'essai de les envoyer tous les 2, mais le type des fichier de l'extention xsn n'existe pas parmi les fichiers ,kon puisse uploder , proposs par le site developpez.com.  en fait il s'agit simple formulair, mais le problme  reside seulement avec le controle fichierjoint. 

cordialement

----------


## Wassim BEN ABDELAZIZ

salut,

il faut que tu verifie la liaison du controle, cliq droit->modifier la liaison (il se peut qu'il se pointe sur le mauvais type de donnes).

----------


## kurkLord

> salut,
> 
> il faut que tu verifie la liaison du controle, cliq droit->modifier la liaison (il se peut qu'il se pointe sur le mauvais type de donnes).


Bonjour,

j'ai le meme problme, c'est  dire que je ne peux pas mapper le champ "Pice jointe" d'un formulaire Infopath, avec un champ d'une liste Sharepoint.
Il me met le meme message d'erreur.

D'o ma question, quel pourrait tre le type de donnes (en la modifiant avec "modifier la liaison") pour que a fonctionne ?

----------

